# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H16b inquiry

## Sandlapper

Hello all.
I would like to know if anyone could shed some light on mtdna hg *H16b*.
Geno2.0 results indicated that I belong to this line but, as of yet, I haven't been able to dig up very much on this hg. I posted this same inquiry several months back, and I just wanted to check back in with the membership here to see if any further info has popped up.
Thanks, and Cheers!

----------

